# She kissed me ... and it was beautiful



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, this is a corny title. Overly pleasant, and if some of you guys feel like this is bragging, then I appologize. I myself have hated seeing threads like this one.
BUT.

It is almost time to go home to our countries, so there I am sitting with this girl. I don't want the night of 'studying' to end so before she goes up to her room, we go and sit in this dark corner. Talking. playing. holding hands. stuff.
And before she goes up to her room, she does not give me a peck on the cheek as usual. This time, she actually kisses me.

I could feel the rush of blood.

Now I wish that these 2 weeks would never end. I hope she doesn't forget me over the summer.
Yes, I am 20 I know most people get this when they're 15.


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

D'awwwwww!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations. :yay
Also: Awwwwwwwwwww :clap


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Buddy, digits?

Or atleast talk to her Facebook or even skype is better


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

That is so freaking cute!!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Good on you, at least it's happened now, 20 is still young. Plenty more to come yet hopefully!


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats man!! How happy you must be...im happy for you just reading the story! haha


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Awwwwwwhhhhhh


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

kippan said:


> D'awwwwww!


Perfect comment. :clap


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

WOO! Go you !! :clap Celebratory happy dance time !!


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Way to go! Hope theres many more coming your way.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations. :high5


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Noice!


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

:high5:high5 nice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiss her back! :lol


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Kiss her back! :lol


Yeah go go go go go go


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

this made me smile! cangrats man!


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful!

Keep on contact with her! Who knows what can happen.

x


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That's fantastic mate, just imagining the situation puts a smile on my face. Congratulations!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the warm comments ppl.

man.... you don't know ( well... actually you probably do) how *painful *.... it has been to watch all my teenage years go by without an experience like this.

I used to feel like crap because I could not even give my younger cousins advice about girls.

You know how it is lying on your bed night after night.
I remember my first 7 months here. Thinking "man, I can't believe I left my country and still got the same anxiety's"

To sum it all up, this would *NEVER* ever haver happened if I had stayed home.

This year over seas has done a lot more for my social development than all my 19 years back home has.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

No matter what age its wonderful! I'm glad you experienced this moment.


----------



## Slovene (Sep 29, 2012)

VIncymon said:


> This time, she actually kisses me.
> 
> I could feel the rush of blood.


I know that feeling.



VIncymon said:


> Yes, I am 20 I know most people get this when they're 15.


What should I say when I get my first kiss at 23 then?


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

So cute!

Like in a movie <3


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

AWW! This made my day


----------



## Slovene (Sep 29, 2012)

Myluckystar said:


> So cute!
> 
> Like it in a movie <3


To who is this reffering?


----------

